

THQ Files For Chapter 11 Bankruptcy - Impossible
http://kotaku.com/5969846/thq-files-for-chapter-11-bankruptcy

======
Symmetry
Well, this is Chapter 11, not Chapter 7. We'll probably see them continue
making games, even if they're investors are wiped out and their creditors take
a haircut. There might be layoffs, but if they were going to liquidate they'd
be in Chapter 7.

------
JulianWasTaken
Looks like that Humble Bundle did wonders.

THQ decided to go for Pay (Back) What You Want.

~~~
dkhenry
I don't think Filing for Chapter 11 is something you decide to do one weekend
so I wonder how much THQ knew what was going to happen in a few weeks and what
they gained by putting out the Humble Bundle. Maybe it was a move to get
something out of the Chapter 11 proceedings.

~~~
InclinedPlane
They obviously knew. Most people I talked to knew that this was coming
regardless of the bundle sale, and most people in the press seemed to know as
well. The big question is whether it bought them anything. $5 million is a lot
for an indie studio, but it's a drop in the bucket for a company with annual
losses 30x that, and annual revenue over half a billion.

~~~
rcush
It will buy them a lot of influence with potential purchasers or investors.
Being able to say that they were able to sell old games in such a high volume
is unusual for a company in such dire financial straits. The sale also will
help to build excitement and get more journalistic attention for their next
games, which is probably also the reason they have been giving away Metro:
2033 via Facebook.

If this is the plan it's quite desperate, but it just could work.

~~~
rm999
Saints Row 3 is likely what sold many of the bundle copies. It's not an old
game, it's a well-reviewed 1 year old AAA game that sells for 40 dollars on
steam.

~~~
Osiris
That's why I bought the bundle for $5. I hadn't heard of it much before but I
knew it was a fairly new game compared to the others.

------
loganfrederick
I wrote for a videogame magazine for three years and have been a life-long
gamer. This is sad news. The past five years they've mostly been known for
their licensed games (WWE, Nickelodeon), but THQ is still a brand that I
believe many in the videogame community still enjoy seeing, if only out of
nostalgia. Their support of the Saints Row series, many other smaller studios,
and even putting out some decent games by licensed products standards, means
this is a loss for the gaming industry.

They may not have been managed well or been industry-leaders, but it's a tough
business and I hope we will continue to see their three-letter logo on new
games in the future.

------
pcvarmint
The world has abandoned us. We fight alone, against an insidious enemy... an
enemy who would destroy the Commonwealth, who would have our nation crumble
from within. But we are strong enough to fight the Red Faction. You asked for
greatness. I have given it to you. You asked for victory. It is within our
grasp!!! Do not ask me to surrender to our enemies. I WILL NOT!!!

------
soapdog
So why they did the humble bundle?!?!?!

~~~
sp332
Chapter 11 is for protection from creditors while you re-organize. They're not
planning to go out of business.

------
missing_cipher
Homefront 2, huh?

~~~
NoPiece
The handed over development to Crytek (UK), so it seems like they are making
an effort to improve the quality of the game.

[http://www.develop-online.net/news/38684/Crytek-UK-to-
build-...](http://www.develop-online.net/news/38684/Crytek-UK-to-build-
Homefront-2-with-CryEngine-3)

------
mtgx
I'm still hoping to see those new games of theirs on Linux, if they intend to
use the Unity 4 engine for them.

~~~
grogenaut
You're just throwing buzzwords together aren't you?

~~~
nitrogen
Phoronix reported that THQ is considering Linux ports of their games, and
currently using Unity for a project:
[http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTI1N...](http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTI1NDM)

